# (I) Temperatura Mínima em Maio de 2011



## AnDré (27 Abr 2011 às 12:44)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Maio de 2011, numa estação oficial em *Portugal Continental e Ilhas*?

-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:

(II) Temperatura Máxima em Maio de 2011
(III) Precipitação máxima em Maio de 2011


----------



## vinc7e (27 Abr 2011 às 13:09)

>= 6,1ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2011 às 13:13)

4,0ºC a 6,0ºC


----------



## vitamos (27 Abr 2011 às 13:28)

2 a 4ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2011 às 14:34)

E vai ser nos picos madeirense. *0,0ºC a 2,0ºC*


----------



## dahon (27 Abr 2011 às 16:15)

2,0ºC a 4,0ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Abr 2011 às 16:42)

2,0ºC a 4,0ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Abr 2011 às 18:11)

Votei no intervalo *2,0°C a 4,0°C*


----------



## Snifa (27 Abr 2011 às 22:50)

Escolho o intervalo : 2,0ºC a 4,0ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Abr 2011 às 23:04)

2,0ºC a 4,0ºC!!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Abr 2011 às 23:07)

0,0ºC a 2,0ºC

O meu voto vai direitinho para Carrazeda\Miranda\Penhas Douradas - um "trio" de respeito!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 14:23)

0,0ºC a 2,0ºC pro Norte


----------



## Geiras (28 Abr 2011 às 22:02)

2,0ºC a 4,0ºC também


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2011 às 01:36)

*0,0ºC a 2,0ºC*

Por vezes ainda há geadas em Maio...


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2011 às 02:36)

-0,1ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Abr 2011 às 12:27)

4,0ºC a 6,0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mai 2011 às 01:35)

O mês acaba de começar e mais de metade daqueles que votaram nesta sondagem já saíram de jogo.

Bica da Cana e Areeiro, na Madeira, começam o mês com temperaturas na casa do 1ºC.


----------



## João Soares (2 Mai 2011 às 07:38)

AnDré disse:


> O mês acaba de começar e mais de metade daqueles que votaram nesta sondagem já saíram de jogo.
> 
> Bica da Cana e Areeiro, na Madeira, começam o mês com temperaturas na casa do 1ºC.



Ora nem mais. E é importante, também lembrar (para quem tenha memória curta) que Portugal não é só este cantinho colado a Espanha rodeado pelo Mar Atlântico. Mas avivarei a vossa memória. Existem 2 arquipélagos, também eles portugueses, que são: Madeira e Açores, e que contêm n estações que contam para as votações.

Portanto, Bica da Cana, Madeira, arranjou-vos um bico destes (xau xau votação):


----------



## iceworld (2 Mai 2011 às 12:21)

0,0º a 0,2º


----------



## MSantos (2 Mai 2011 às 16:19)

Eu ainda não fui eliminado, por vezes esqueço-me das Regiões Autónomas quando faço a votação, mas desta vez não


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2011 às 07:16)

Ai que os 5 membros (incluindo eu), estão prestes a serem eliminados.


----------



## MSantos (4 Mai 2011 às 12:47)

João Soares disse:


> Ai que os 5 membros (incluindo eu), estão prestes a serem eliminados.



Eu também faço parte dos que estão agarrados por um fio, não vai ser fácil aguentar isto até ao fim do mês


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2011 às 13:59)

MSantos disse:


> Eu também faço parte dos que estão agarrados por um fio, não vai ser fácil aguentar isto até ao fim do mês



Amanhã, já seremos eliminados


----------



## Geiras (4 Mai 2011 às 14:01)

Eu já fui


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mai 2011 às 14:30)

João Soares disse:


> Ai que os 5 membros (incluindo eu), estão prestes a serem eliminados.



 Mesmo no limite. Mas já vi que já fui.


----------



## meteo (4 Mai 2011 às 16:02)

MSantos disse:


> Eu também faço parte dos que estão agarrados por um fio, não vai ser fácil aguentar isto até ao fim do mês



Amanha ja vai ser inferior a 0ºC,espero eu..A minima amanha vai ser:  
  -0,4 ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Mai 2011 às 17:39)

meteo disse:


> Amanha ja vai ser inferior a 0ºC,espero eu..A minima amanha vai ser:
> -0,4 ºC



Que haja, então, inversões térmicas


----------



## João Soares (5 Mai 2011 às 07:08)

Ainda que bem que o IM disponibilizou este resumo diário, senão vem que pensaríamos que ainda estávamos na corda bamba.





E mais 5 são eliminados.


----------



## Geiras (6 Mai 2011 às 00:19)

*meteo* por uma décima que não acertaste


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2011 às 18:41)

A temperatura mínima registada em Maio foi *-0,3ºC* em Lamas de Mouro no dia 4.

Parabéns aos vendedores:
aikkoset, AnDré, meteo, Veterano


----------

